

Books/links to help manage a development team - technotheory

My team has recently grown to the point where development process has become as important as development experience and open communication--there's about 7 developers.  Though I've managed many technical projects, they've never been a full fledged product, and I haven't been a full-time developer myself since maybe 2002.  As such, just about everyone on my team has more experience with formal development methodologies that I do.<p>I believe we do a good job (weekly reviews, good use of SVN+Trac, generally on track with our roadmap, etc), but I'd like to get more up to speed so that I can offer suggestions that are consistent with proven best practices.  While I've done well enough picking up things on-the-job, a little push in the right direction would be really helpful.<p>I'm curious if you have any suggestions on books or links that would help me get more current on dev methodologies, given that I'll be leading rather than developing, and that I already have a good understanding of many components of agile, lean, lean startup, and the like...I could just use something more comprehensive and tactical for a project manager/team leader.<p>J<p>// I've already checked out this "Good agile book" thread (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=362210) and yesterday's Top 100 Agile books (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1610125)
======
technotheory
In doing further research, I think this book may be an excellent starting
point for me (and it's on the Kindle, unlike many agile books appear to be).

Here's the book: [http://www.amazon.com/Agile-Iterative-Development-
Managers-e...](http://www.amazon.com/Agile-Iterative-Development-Managers-
ebook/dp/B000OZ0NM6/)

And a relevant review: <http://www.amazon.com/review/R30MMFW7LTO35K/>

